# Defacography/Defecating Proctogram



## smason (Jan 7, 2002)

Has anyone here had a defecating proctogram? I think this may be similar to a defacography.If anyone has had one of these exams and can offer some info about what to expect, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks,Sarah


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Sarah, will you be going to have these tests performed? Have you ever had a manometry. I guess you situation must be pretty bad and that you've probably exhausted all other testing?I'm going to be having these tests and would appreciate any information anyone has ... including prep, pain, what to expect, what it shows etc.


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

I have done the defacography test three times, all three times the x-ray tech called it a defacating proctogram and the doc called it a defacography test. I had two versions of the test done, first time was the big one, I had to prep with a change of diet, gallon drink all day, enemas in the morn of test. At hospital I drank bottle of barium then they put contrast into vaginal canal, then packed me full of the paste that they use. You sit on a toilet in front of an x-ray machine and you do what the doc tells you to do, example 'squeeze cheeks together','bear down to push out a small amount of paste', 'push remainder of paste'. All the while they are taking x-rays. Second time they did everything stated above BUT I did not drink barium and they did not put in the vaginal contrast. Third time they did the full test like the first time. All three times at two different facilities they used a 5/8 diameter tube to inject the paste into the rectum, and they pack you very full, you will feel like it is going to burst inside you. I had hemmoroids as well and it really hurt, a little tip if you think it might hurt, bear down when they are inserting the tube into your rectum, it is much better. Any more questions, feel free to contact me. They found a lot of treatable things wrong with this test for me, after many years of no answers it was a blessing. I did have a hard time with being embarrased, the doc that did the test was very cute at the first one!







After that, for the next two it wasn't a problem. I think after a while with all the invasive tests and embarrassing situations, and surgeries and really just the bathroom issue, I have no modesty left! I hope it all goes well for you.


----------

